# Merit & Demerit of academic credentials evaluation from "WES" World Education Service



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Merit & Demerit of academic credentials evaluation from "WES" World Education Service*

Hi Friends, 

I was wondering that what are the Merits & Demerits of academic credentials evaluation from "WES" World Education Services, Canada?

World Education Services - International Education Intelligence

Is it really useful when you got permanent residency in Canada and you are looking for job and your qualification is from other country and organisation's are not sure about your university / college standard in terms of Canadian education and degree and they need your academic credentials evaluation report from organisation like "WES" or not?

So has anyone has used WES service and benefited by showing WES evaluation of your academics and got job easily, or gained + point in interview that you have your evaluation report handy?? or got a credit forward in your study in Canada??

Please discuss and share your thoughts...stories etc about the usefulness of WES services.....

If you know any other agency for academic credentials evaluation then please share and spread your knowledge with other's it will be highly appreciated... 

I have heard but not in this forum about "WES" services some say's its useful but some denies and say its waste of money and energy.... want to aware all and need to discuss with everyone before taking their services.

Eagerly waiting for your replies to discuss more.... :ranger:

Thanks:clap2:


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was wondering that what are the Merits & Demerits of academic credentials evaluation from "WES" World Education Services, Canada?
> 
> ...


*Dear Seniors Please reply.......*


----------

